# To all those "GUESTS"out on AT......



## ASG

Hi Spatan,

My name is Craig. I live in JHB and it's nice to meet you.
My interests are archery, offroad riding, eating boerie rolls, drinking lots of beer and talking s**t to other S.A forum members.:thumbs_up


----------



## spatan

*Dude we should get on well together.....er*

As long as you share the beers:darkbeer: I think this forum bring together very similar people..Archery aside.

I look forward to meeting you in the flesh, Squire.

Tell then stay strong, shoot straight......


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey

ASG said:


> Hi Spatan,
> 
> My name is Craig. I live in JHB and it's nice to meet you.
> My interests are archery, offroad riding, eating boerie rolls, drinking lots of beer and talking s**t to other S.A forum members.:thumbs_up


Funny thing I kinda like the same things:wink:.

Yes James, I have also noticed a lot of visitors lately. I also wish they would join up and chat to us.


----------



## ASG

Ja Manne!

I think a few of our guests just popped in to check out the "Lion" thread?
Just look at the amount of views that thread got!


----------



## spatan

*Bushkey..Bushkey..Bushkey..*

Matatatzela is James, I am Lloyd AKA Spatan... Anyway I might be confused:tongue::wink:

All I Know is when my Internet connection goes down, I get the DDT's. It is great to be able to chat almost at will to each other. Even when we are miles apart.:thumbs_up


Have a great evening Bushkey,


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey

spatan said:


> Matatatzela is James, I am Lloyd AKA Spatan... Anyway I might be confused:tongue::wink:
> 
> All I Know is when my Internet connection goes down, I get the DDT's. It is great to be able to chat almost at will to each other. Even when we are miles apart.:thumbs_up
> 
> 
> Have a great evening Bushkey,
> 
> 
> Spatan:cocktail:


Na, sorry Gert-man it's me!! I am still not myself after the weekend.:wink: I promise you Ou-Koos it will not happen again.

See there is a article of you guys in the Bowhunter.


----------



## Matatazela

James here - and don't worry, Trevor...


----------



## Landrover

ASG said:


> I think a few of our guests just popped in to check out the "Lion" thread?Just look at the amount of views that thread got!


You got it ASG! :thumbs_up I heard about the lion thread on www.TexasBowhunter.com
I truly learned alot....some things JUST like areas of Texas/U.S. and bowhunters really at eachother's throats. Can't wait to read a RSA thread about traditional equipment vs. compound vs. CROSSBOWS!!!!  My bowhunt in July will definitely open my eyes to what I did not want to believe about various subjects. I will even be meeting with a retired RSA PH in two weeks to talk about alot of this stuff! :sad:
Oh, I started bowhunting in college back in 1985 and actually lived in Kenya as a student for about 4 months. My personal/professional details are under my sign in name! :thumbs_up


----------



## jcdup

*jcdup*

Hi,

I've been lurking here for a while (even made a few sneaky posts  )

My name is Johann du Preez and I am from Kempton Park. I bought my bow in August last year. Since then I've participated in two indoor competitions and a couple of SABA shoots. I plan to do my first hunt in a month's time.

Hope to meet all of you sometime.

Cheers

Johann


----------



## ASG

Landrover,

Where will you be hunting and with whom?

The whole Compound vs Traditional vs Crossbow thing doesn't seem to be such a bone of contention here in S.A.

Mechanicals vs Fixed blade is a whole different kettle of fish though...:wink:


----------



## mogodu

jcdup

Jy is by bowhuntingforum ook ne?

Groete
Stefan


----------



## jcdup

mogodu said:


> jcdup
> 
> Jy is by bowhuntingforum ook ne?
> 
> Groete
> Stefan



Ja Stefan. Ek hang gewoonlik daar uit en loer so nou & dan wat hier aangaan.

Groete

Johann


----------



## Landrover

ASG said:


> Landrover,
> 
> Where will you be hunting and with whom?
> 
> The whole Compound vs Traditional vs Crossbow thing doesn't seem to be such a bone of contention here in S.A.
> 
> Mechanicals vs Fixed blade is a whole different kettle of fish though...:wink:


Ooops, just realized you had asked me a question. I will be hunting with Lammie in Zululand and Khalahari for 2 weeks. Flying out on July 19th! Hopefully the critters won't be overly skiddish by then! 
www.DaretoBowhunt.co.za
And YES...the fixed vs. mechanical is HUGE over here also!


----------



## spatan

*There are still far too many "Guests".....*

...Lurking here. Come out and play boys and girls, We are a great bunch here on AT (SA).however Im thinking that new blood is always a good thing and never hurt any sport. 

I am very interested in hearing your perspectives on all things. Especially Bows and arrows there is so much to catch up on.....

What do I have to do to flush you guys out of the "darkness" you would not be here if you were'nt interested in chatting. This "relationship" is feeling rather one sided...so come now, introduce yourselves. We won't bite I promise...:tongue::wink:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## bowman africa

Willem Prinsloo here.(not the museum). From pretoria. 
Boogjag groentjie.
Will learn a lot in August from the "oumanne".....:wink:


----------



## spatan

*Good to meet you Squire...*



bowman africa said:


> Willem Prinsloo here.(not the museum). From pretoria.
> Boogjag groentjie.
> Will learn a lot in August from the "oumanne".....:wink:


Its a jol, mate...:wink: see you in cyber space...

Take care,

Spatan:cocktail Lloyd Houston in the real world:yo::welcomesign::tea


----------



## jnwright

Ek is James Wright,

Van Alberton en is boogskiet en Boogjag crazy!

Ek het onlangs vir my 'n Apex-7 gekry en wil graag begin om iets anders as SABA en gewone 3D's te skiet(daarvoor gebruik ek my XT),iets soos FITA outdoor,as julle enige pointers kan gee sal ek dankbaar wees.

O-ja,JCDUP(oom Johann) is dalk 'n oom maar 'n moerse nice een vir die van julle wat hom nog nie ontmoet het nie!Einste oom Johann wat my aan hierdie site voorgestel het.

Groete

James


PS!i can also speak a bit of English and can also write a bit!


----------



## spatan

*Great to have you a board ol chap....*



jnwright said:


> Ek is James Wright,
> 
> Van Alberton en is boogskiet en Boogjag crazy!
> 
> Ek het onlangs vir my 'n Apex-7 gekry en wil graag begin om iets anders as SABA en gewone 3D's te skiet(daarvoor gebruik ek my XT),iets soos FITA outdoor,as julle enige pointers kan gee sal ek dankbaar wees.
> 
> O-ja,JCDUP(oom Johann) is dalk 'n oom maar 'n moerse nice een vir die van julle wat hom nog nie ontmoet het nie!Einste oom Johann wat my aan hierdie site voorgestel het.
> 
> Groete
> 
> James
> 
> 
> PS!i can also speak a bit of English and can also write a bit!



Speaking english is neither here nor there in this forum. Our american visitors may be  for a bit but what ever ... what they don't know shouldent bother them, if you know what I mean:wink:

Again great to meet you, Mate

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Landrover

spatan said:


> Speaking english is neither here nor there in this forum. Our american visitors may be  for a bit but what ever ... what they don't know shouldent bother them, if you know what I mean:wink:


I've been called worse things than you guys could come up with!  And there is always the use of the FREE translation site on the web! :wink:


----------



## spatan

*Sorry mate no offence intended.....*

Good to have you a board:yield:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## husky

*AA Meeting?*

Let me introduce myself.............

HI MY NAME IS GEORGE, and I'm still a Vergin!!!:zip:
I'm still only a visitor here until I've seen blood flow done by my own hands. Waitin for "Mr Perfect":wink: but until then I'm a wreck. Thanx for all you guys advice and Pro insights, you won't believe how much it has improved my skill..:wink:

Only i will be part "Gold MEMBER" if i have met all you guys!! 
3rd Person i've met "NKOZI" Baie dankie vir die koffie.:darkbeer: Volgende keer maak ons 'n dag 'n Naweek. Kan oor meer stront gesels!!

Moerse nice om jou te ontmoet het...:wink:
G


----------



## INGOZI

Hi George

Dit was bakgat om 'n slag te kan sit en kak praat met 'n mede boogmal pel, die ure voor die PC doen my oe nie goed nie! Ons moet beslis 'n naweek vastrap en bietjie iets gaan skiet of 'n paar Tiere in Jozini gaan uitsleep!

I had the pleasure to meet Husky aka George the other day, he was here in Pongola for some business and we luckily had a few minutes to grab a cup of coffee. Truly a very pleasant chap, straightforward and honest as one can find, a trait that is rare these days... I sincerely hope that we can get together some time and shoot a couple of arrows.

All the best

Engee


----------



## spatan

INGOZI said:


> Hi George
> 
> Dit was bakgat om 'n slag te kan sit en kak praat met 'n mede boogmal pel, die ure voor die PC doen my oe nie goed nie! Ons moet beslis 'n naweek vastrap en bietjie iets gaan skiet of 'n paar Tiere in Jozini gaan uitsleep!
> 
> I had the pleasure to meet Husky aka George the other day, he was here in Pongola for some business and we luckily had a few minutes to grab a cup of coffee. Truly a very pleasant chap, straightforward and honest as one can find, a trait that is rare these days... I sincerely hope that we can get together some time and shoot a couple of arrows.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Engee


That's what I'm talking about. This is exactly why this forum is fantastic. Wowever as a "guest with no Name its hard to do this typ of thing.

Weldone guys for setting such a fine example in this regard, Keep it up.


Have a great weekend , you "AT GUESTS" as well......


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan

*ALL YOU AT GUEST'S.....YES YOU Sign up NOW...*

If you are reading:read2: this text and have not yet registered:idea1: and given yourself a "cyber name"...Do it now then come back and introduce yourself. :happy::cheers:


GO NOW :elch:and register...then we can chat,:wav:

SEE YOU IN A BIT, THEN....COOL:whip2::wink:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan

*Don't Hesitate, Motivate....*

Still far to many unregistored Guests on board. We love that you are here but find it fustrating not to be able to chat to you. so again come on and registor...:wink:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## ASG

Let's block Guests? hee hee hee hee....:evil5:


----------



## spatan

*Maybe some incentives will work.....*

If you register now in the next 5 minates and let me know you have .... I will show you the best "Naked bow" trust me its ("X" rated stuff )on the market today. How does that grab ya? .....I may even go as far as showing you a wet, I mean er a Dream season, I'll need to "cool it down" before the foto shoot.:wink: awesome, most X citing thing since Spatans lady:zip:


Registor now its worth it....:tongue:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela

No takers??? They are truly afraid of seeing that "X" rated naked bow of yours, Lloyd!!!


----------



## spatan

You can't blame me for trying ,mate I did not realize that we all were that jaded.... seems that "sex" does'nt even sell anymore:zip:wink::. But I garantee you that shooting the Mighty "X" is a close second:tape:

:secret:Just had that call from "NPN" more good things maybe in the pipe line. keep fingers crossed. It was so good to chat with you this morning, made my whole day my friend:wink: I am real chuffed that you are settling
in OK :thumbs_up


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## GrootWildJagter

Hi, eks Werner

Sukkel al vir meer as n maand om te post op die site, maar admin het my account vandag gereset.


----------



## Bushkey

GrootWildJagter said:


> Hi, eks Werner
> 
> Sukkel al vir meer as n maand om te post op die site, maar admin het my account vandag gereset.


Daar's hy, ek is bly jy het reg gekom Werner, en weer eens dankie vir a die advies met die spoorhond soekery. 

Welkom hier by ons.

Bossie


----------



## spatan

*welcome back good buddy...*

Its Kak to have computer problemsukey:.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan

*Heres that "X" rated bow with clothes on....*

Is'nt she pretty????

Now if you had registered then you would be able to coment wouldn't you have?? now no one will know what you think....Now how's that helpful???

OH sorry here I go again.. having a one sided conversation. so I'll stop now...:zip:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

She might be pretty but I'm sure she splits her limbs easily and must moan a lot when you pull her string.....


----------



## spatan

*Naaaa! Dude you must have her mixed up with some other make...*

She(my bow) is awesome.....fast, accurate, shock free and quiet. The only moans there are are from me and they are moans of pure delight....When she and I get together its poetry in motion my man....Poetry in motion.:wink:

We are waiting for modules so we can test drive her big sister the LD X Force. I am only a 28.5" draw :sad:so satifinging this girl is going to take skill. My partner has a slightly longer wingspan so we'll see. 


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela

Nudge nudge... go on Lloyd... tell about the dry-fired X in your shop, mate!  With pre-split limbs, there is no more splitting to do!


----------



## spatan

*Eish, Dude that was another story.....*

One of our staff shooters was sitting at the computer and a German fellow who shoots traditional recurve walked in(now a pmb club member, awesome guy) anyway he sees my 'demo' X Force 6" on the rack (I happened to be in the Lindy's office checking on something for him). I get back to find two very looking dudes, one holding the bow. saying "I Vill pay...I Vill pay". To my utter amazement there were no signs of greivous bodily harm to either men, the bow at this time had merely lost its peep,cable guard slid and the string had jumped off the cams no other damage. well to cut long story short he made some very hasty calls to the German embassy and explained the story and that he was being held hostage untill the bow was paid for in full:wink::wink:Jokes He did however make a call to his German based insurance company and they bought him the bow which he has been enjoying ever since. 

He has just made a pilgrimag back to his homeland and has asked us to replace the strings while he is away. :secret:We thought this was a splendid idea.

"So alls well that ends well", Thank goodness for those limbs they are shinning examples of engerneering wizodry:thumbs_up.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## AKMATT

Hi Guys,

I am in Alaska but will be visiting your country in 30 days! I was there last year and had so much fun I am coming back again. I'll be up in the Limpopo Provence hunting with Anton LeRoux. I'd recommend you give him a call if you want a great trophy or a biltong hunt. I am sure he can accommodate you as long as you are a bowhunter.

Tell him Matt from Alaska sent you. He is close to Alma and can be contacted through his website, OneOnOneSafaris.com

I'll post some pictures after I return.

Cheers,

AKMATT


----------



## spatan

*Happy hunting AKMATT....*

This is a wonderful country to visit, as is Alaska, I was there comercial fishing off Homer, staying with friends in Saldotna(Kenai penninsula) in 1999. It was a blast . I would love to go back....


Take care,


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan

*Happy hunting AKMATT....*

This is a wonderful country to visit, as is Alaska, I was there comercial fishing off Homer, staying with friends in Saldotna(Kenai penninsula) in 1999. It was a blast . I would love to go back....


Take care,


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan

spatan said:


> She(my bow) is awesome.....fast, accurate, shock free and quiet. The only moans there are are from me and they are moans of pure delight....When she and I get together its poetry in motion my man....Poetry in motion.:wink:
> 
> We are waiting for modules so we can test drive her big sister the LD X Force. I am only a 28.5" draw :sad:so satifinging this girl is going to take skill. My partner has a slightly longer wingspan so we'll see.
> 
> 
> Spatan:cocktail:


Those modudes have arrived.... the question is should "we" wait for my partner to set her(X force LD) up or do I just "do it" and ask for forgiveness later:wink:????

Decisions, decisions....

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Karoojager

Spatan,

For my self I would not do this because it is not you " Lady "


----------



## spatan

*But Frank....*

She wants me soo badly:zip:. I am looking at her now and she is seducing me with her long rizer and those sexy limbs:wink:, Come on man ...just a few shots just to loosen her string up a bit:tongue:?

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Karoojager

Lloyd,

Think at you own wife !! Do you want that another man or friend touch her and say later to you " oh, sorry I touched her only a bit and she is nearly like new ":wink:?
The black side in you say yes and the good side is shame, he ?:wink:


----------



## spatan

Ha Ha Ha hee hee hee


I just asked him and he said if so much as fondle her, let alone play with her strings, he would...... and then the phone got consumed with static interference and loud. I guess we will have to wait. IF I want to stay a whole man that is...... :wink:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan

*New "PLAN" for the LD.....*

We at Black Hawk Archery have been discussing Show casing the PSE X FORCE LD , the DREAM SEASON, the X FORCE TS, the X FORCE SS and the PSE MONEYMAKER. if they arrive in time.

The plan is to pre set up all except one of the bows for the 25th of July 2008.
Set up a intermate shooting range for the client and friends of black hawk archery, lay on some snack and refreshments and spend the afternoon going through the setup and tuning of a 2008 compond bow (PSE X FORCE LD). this way our clients can see clealy what goes into setting up a compound bow The proffessioal way.

Hennie and I can also address the matter of correct shooting form so one can begin to use these bows to theitr fullest potential. The may be other question that we may also help with.

We thought this would be a great time to celebrate Black Hawks 3rd birthday and at the sme time afford as many friends of ours to come and meet over 
drinks and snacks provided by ourselves. The would also be some birthday specials created for the day......


What do all of you guys think?

Spatan:cocktail:

PS, OH pics and a full report will follow here on AT should we go ahead with this.So no one need feel left out:wink:.


----------



## spatan

*Sorry about the spelling etc..*

Was just about to do some editing and a client walked in to pick up his bow. My typing skills are not the most eloquent at the best of times. hope everyone was able to get the jist of the content.....


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela

Sounds great! Can you include one airline ticket - AKL to JHB, please??? Anyone not making use of this opportunity must be shooting Bowtech.


----------



## spatan

*Hey Matat....*

I would really love to be able to sponcer that. Just to be able to shoot a couple of arras with ya:wink:.

How are things going in the "wet state"..... KwaZealand mate? missing us yet:wink:

spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan

*We have the X FORCE 6",DREAM SEASON 7" and 8.5"(LD)*

We are pondering over the date though....I am still aming for the 25th but the jury is still out on that. 

Any locals (includind Durban hunters) have any feelings on this??? :secret:If we can get the date right it should be a lot of fun for all those hunters and budding 3ders out there.....These bows really are worth the effort...They are on the cutting edge of compound bow technology.....There is no question about that.

So do let me know your thoughts, as time is running out to make this happen. I am very excited to see everyone again and meet as many new brothers and sisters of the bow at this time.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan

*It's a go,for the first black hawk showcase....*

BLACK HAWK ARCHERY will be showcasing the big three in the X Force hunting bow range as well as other prominent PSE target bows on Friday 25 July (after work).

Come and join us from around 3:30pm onwards at Pecanwood in Birnamwood (just outside Merrivale Heights) for some snacks and a :darkbeer: or a few. :wink:.

We'll make a short shooting range and give you a chance to see the awesome 3 in action and try your hand too, er yes before the beers:wink:

The idea is to introduce archery to those that have heard of the sport but not yet had the opportunity to see what its all about. It will also be a great opportunty meet other archers who may or may not bow hunt.

There will be "Xciting" specials on new bows and equipment, give-aways and a lucky draw for those that arrive and/or decide to invest in their new bow on the evening.

SEE YOU THERE,

Spatan:cocktail:

P.S If you need to talk to me about anything you can contact me on (033) 343 1442.


----------



## spatan

*How many "Guests " have become members of AT resently???*

There are still too many no "name brands" out there. Come guy's take the plunge.:secret: you will love it....



Hang tough,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan

*I talking dudes on AT with "no names" not bows but I suppose that would also apply...*



spatan said:


> There are still too many no "name brands" out there. Come guy's take the plunge.:secret: you will love it....
> 
> 
> 
> Hang tough,
> 
> Spatan:cocktail:


Do register so we can inter act..... no matter what bow you shoot or don't shoot....er in the case of some:wink:

We can certainly ease the pain.....:wink:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## bern47

Hey Loyd! when are you going to come out of the closet and tell the guys how you LOVE shooting with my Eagles, to be Extreme! :wink::wink:

If you have never shot an Oneida Bow, then you don't know what your missing,
7 reasons to own an Oneida Bow!!!!

1. You can draw 5-10 lbs more than any other bow due to the super smooth easy draw curve of the bow.

2. The bow is impossible to torque due to everything on the bow being centered on both sides of the string 

3. With the wide assortment of modules sent with the bow, I can tailor those modules to give me exactly the % let off I want and the point of cam-over I want. 

4. Draw stops 

5. No harsh cam-over, this is the smoothest drawing bow in the world. 

6. Annual maintenance. Every 5-6000 shots, new string and two cables, $30.00, compare that to today's bows. 

7. Penetration power. Because of the Oneida's smooth draw curve, the power stroke is from let go to finish and energy is transferred smoothly to the arrow resulting in greater arrow speed without arrow whip. These bows simply blow thru bone with ease.

Sorry Loyd! just had to have a say!!!
Bernie!


----------



## spatan

*Thats all very well, however where are .......*

Micheal's Limbs??? If it takes so long to get spares then I would rather shoot a lessor bow. OH and if frightning your opponants with what sounds like a gun shot is part of the Onieda program than I guess its the one. Ear muffs for the rest of us:wink:


Where you been???We miss you at club. Its been oddly quiet lately:tongue:
See you when we see you.

Have a good weekend,

spatan:cocktail:


----------



## AK145

*Another Alaskan*

naand, dit is 'n plesier om jou te ontmoet almal

Man...sure hope I said that right! I live in Fairbanks, Alaska and I have had the pleasure of visiting South Africa on two occassions bowhunting in recent years and I'm already planning my next trip. I'm new to AT, but have hung around reading posts for a while. I didn't realize there was a South Africa Forum or I would have started posting more sooner! I'm looking forward to chatting with everyone!

I'm trying to learn some Africaans so I can have some fun communicating with more people on my next trip. However, it's hard to find a tutor in Fairbanks Alaska!

Anyone out there on the South African Police Force? I'm a Detective with the Fairbanks Police Dept. 

alle voorspoed jag hierdie jaar


----------



## Bushkey

AK145 said:


> naand, dit is 'n plesier om jou te ontmoet almal
> 
> Man...sure hope I said that right! I live in Fairbanks, Alaska and I have had the pleasure of visiting South Africa on two occassions bowhunting in recent years and I'm already planning my next trip. I'm new to AT, but have hung around reading posts for a while. I didn't realize there was a South Africa Forum or I would have started posting more sooner! I'm looking forward to chatting with everyone!
> 
> I'm trying to learn some Africaans so I can have some fun communicating with more people on my next trip. However, it's hard to find a tutor in Fairbanks Alaska!
> 
> Anyone out there on the South African Police Force? I'm a Detective with the Fairbanks Police Dept.
> 
> alle voorspoed jag hierdie jaar


Goeie dag AK145, jou Afrikaans is glad nie te sleg nie.

Welcome, you should get hold of Bayfield. He is also a member here, and is an American. His Afrikaans has also improved tremendously. I am sure he will be able to give you a few pointers.

I was a detective for about 12 years in the South African Police. I was transfered to the detectives after a stint in the uniformed branch. I was eventually drafted in to the specialized Murder and Robbery unit, of the Serious and Violent Crimes unit of the S.A.P.S. All these units was disbanded with no notice, and without any good reasons. After this I took a transfer to our version of your C.S.I. (L.C.R.C), and became a Forensic Crime Scene Investigator. I did that for a couple of years till I resigned in 2003. I am still a Policeman at heart, and come from a long line of Policeman. Here is two links. If you don't all ready belong to them feel free to join: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=4789808429 or http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2499186385


----------



## bracken

Hi...have just taken the plunge and "un-guested" myself!

I'm from Hilton, KZN. Spatan, you have far too much time on your hands - you post far too often...don't you work?


----------



## AK145

Bushkey said:


> Goeie dag AK145, jou Afrikaans is glad nie te sleg nie.
> 
> Welcome, you should get hold of Bayfield. He is also a member here, and is an American. His Afrikaans has also improved tremendously. I am sure he will be able to give you a few pointers.
> 
> I was a detective for about 12 years in the South African Police. I was transfered to the detectives after a stint in the uniformed branch. I was eventually drafted in to the specialized Murder and Robbery unit, of the Serious and Violent Crimes unit of the S.A.P.S. All these units was disbanded with no notice, and without any good reasons. After this I took a transfer to our version of your C.S.I. (L.C.R.C), and became a Forensic Crime Scene Investigator. I did that for a couple of years till I resigned in 2003. I am still a Policeman at heart, and come from a long line of Policeman. Here is two links. If you don't all ready belong to them feel free to join: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=4789808429 or http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2499186385


baie dankie Bushkey

I'm working on it and eager to learn and will take all the pointers I can get! What you said is interesting about the problems in the police force. I recently spoke with a balistic expert who came to town for a trial who moved to the US from RSA because he just couldn't deal with the problems in the force like you mentioned. I wish I could remember his name...real nice guy. I will check out those websites for sure.


----------



## Bushkey

AK145 said:


> baie dankie Bushkey
> 
> I'm working on it and eager to learn and will take all the pointers I can get! What you said is interesting about the problems in the police force. I recently spoke with a balistic expert who came to town for a trial who moved to the US from RSA because he just couldn't deal with the problems in the force like you mentioned. I wish I could remember his name...real nice guy. I will check out those websites for sure.


I know some of the Ballistics guys. I might know him.


----------



## AK145

Bushkey said:


> I know some of the Ballistics guys. I might know him.


His office was in California. I will find out on Monday and get back to you.


----------



## spatan

*Well, it seems toibe time well spent....*



bracken said:


> Hi...have just taken the plunge and "un-guested" myself!
> 
> I'm from Hilton, KZN. Spatan, you have far too much time on your hands - you post far too often...don't you work?


It got you out of the wood work didnt it...:wink:

(I have been labled a "desk jocky" before to day, still don't know why, being a landscaper I possibly spend more time out side than most).
I just manage to fit more in to my day because of my love for all things archery:wink:.

Welcome to AT mate....


Spatan:cocktail:

P.S Black Hawk staff are hunting next week, some of us to "The Tugela Valley" and others to Newcastle....its gonna be awesome, Hennie will be hunting his X force LD, Doc his AR Valocity, Kurt his AR 35 and the X force Original for me.)


----------



## bracken

Wow Spatan, you even respond on a Saturday...you really are an AT addict!!! I'm sure they have help for people like you! You look like such an outdoors guy in all your camo yet that computer is never far from reach it seems 
LOL...I'll see you on Monday! Yes, it is me Claire...the silly girl who got her arm in the way of the string 3 TIMES!!! I look seriously abused! I should post my war wounds - it really looks yucky!


----------



## Matatazela

Hey Lloyd. Took my Mojo out for the first time yesterday. Unfortunately, it is raining again today. Yep, so far there have been 3 days of no rain in 3 months. The Kiwis are thoroughly sick of the weather, which is the only hope we have that this is not normal. Summer promises to be much, much better!


----------



## Bayfield

Hallo Bushkey,

Hoe gaan dit? Lanklaas met jou gepraat! En baie dankie vir die bemoedigend en vriendlike woorde. My kennis van Afrikaans is jammer steeds beperk, en ek is nog beslis in die leermodus ten opsigte van Afrikaans om te skryf. Maar, jy is reg. Dit raak beter en beter. My beste raad vir AK145 is die "African Bowhunting Forums" om te lees. Ek dink dat is die beste Afrikaans kursus. There are some Afrikaans - English dictionaries on the internet too, but they are not very good in my opinion.


----------



## Bushkey

Bayfield said:


> Hallo Bushkey,
> 
> Hoe gaan dit? Lanklaas met jou gepraat! En baie dankie vir die bemoedigend en vriendlike woorde. My kennis van Afrikaans is jammer steeds beperk, en ek is nog beslis in die leermodus ten opsigte van Afrikaans om te skryf. Maar, jy is reg. Dit raak beter en beter. My beste raad vir AK145 is die "African Bowhunting Forums" om te lees. Ek dink dat is die beste Afrikaans kursus. There are some Afrikaans - English dictionaries on the internet too, but they are not very good in my opinion.


Hi Bayfield. Ek is baie bly en opgewonde oor die kwaliteit van jou Afrikaans. Dit het werklik verskriklik verbeter. As ek nie van beter geweet het nie sou ek gesweer het ek praat met 'n "Boetjie". Congratulations and well done, your grammar is also improving in leaps and bounds. 

Ons praat weer. If I just knew how to get my skype going we could have a full on Afrikaans conversation.


----------



## spatan

*Hey Matat.. you need to design your mojo...*



Matatazela said:


> Hey Lloyd. Took my Mojo out for the first time yesterday. Unfortunately, it is raining again today. Yep, so far there have been 3 days of no rain in 3 months. The Kiwis are thoroughly sick of the weather, which is the only hope we have that this is not normal. Summer promises to be much, much better!


A rain jacket mate:wink::wink::wink:

You will look like those chicks at the Olympics:tongue:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan

bracken said:


> Wow Spatan, you even respond on a Saturday...you really are an AT addict!!! I'm sure they have help for people like you! You look like such an outdoors guy in all your camo yet that computer is never far from reach it seems
> LOL...I'll see you on Monday! Yes, it is me Claire...the silly girl who got her arm in the way of the string 3 TIMES!!! I look seriously abused! I should post my war wounds - it really looks yucky!


Mocking your coach is quite brave of you.... another 3 "snake bites" in quick succession can be arranged.....Just kidding:zip::wink::wink:


Spatan:cocktail:

P.s "Achery ... mear mm between perfect and pain" By the way you are doing great, keep it up.


----------



## spatan

*Half of the team got off to thier hunting destination...*

However I will only in a day or two now. I am having a canopy fitted to my bukkie and that will only be completed this afternoon. I also have a tender to get out before friday so I have my work cut out for me. I guess I will saver the moments when a I do get away more fully:wink:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## bownarra

*Hi all*



spatan said:


> There are still too many no "name brands" out there. Come guy's take the plunge.:secret: you will love it....


Hi All, I haven't posted until now because I've been too busy reading... and reading... and reading... 

Very new to the game and _man _there's a lot to absorb all at once! I want to buy a bow ASAP (I think I've made my decision but I'll start another thread about that). I'm having to make my equipment choices without hands-on 'feel' because firstly I'm in Knysna (good bowshops are a long, long way away), secondly I want a lighter draw target bow (70 pound hunting bows are all I've seen in shops and I'm such a sissie I can't even draw them), thirdly I'm a lefty (and lefty bows are generally a special order). So I'm looking at numbers, specs, pictures and opinions.

All the forums are a great resource though, I've learned a lot in a short time. I also found This Site which helped a lot in explaining what's what in plain terms without all the marketing-bull that seems to smother everything these days. 

I've been researching for weeks, got bow specifications and sales jargon coming out of my ears! I've come to the conclusion that all these product manufacturers have just one guy actually designing and developing the product and a whole department of 'creative writing' experts making up fancy proprietary trade-names for every little feature on the in thing he designs. They screw 2 bits together because it's cheaper to make it that way and then describe it as "AMD Advanced modular design with with Ultra-Fix(tm) technology" or they drill a big hole to lighten something and call it "Featuring AGS - the new patented Anti-Gravity-System for ultrafast accuracy"... sheesh... it's exhausting!! 

That's why the forum discussions are so useful for getting past that stuff and hearing which one works better and why. 

Anyway, I'm really glad to have found this community, hope to drop in often.

Grant


----------



## Diamond_SA

bownarra said:


> They screw 2 bits together because it's cheaper to make it that way and then describe it as "AMD Advanced modular design with with Ultra-Fix(tm) technology" or they drill a big hole to lighten something and call it "Featuring AGS - the new patented Anti-Gravity-System for ultrafast accuracy"... sheesh... it's exhausting!!


Priceless !! :sign10:

Welcome bownarra! 
Hope you carry on entertaining us with witty and insightfull posts like this one!


----------



## Bushkey

bownarra said:


> Hi All, I haven't posted until now because I've been too busy reading... and reading... and reading...
> 
> Very new to the game and _man _there's a lot to absorb all at once! I want to buy a bow ASAP (I think I've made my decision but I'll start another thread about that). I'm having to make my equipment choices without hands-on 'feel' because firstly I'm in Knysna (good bowshops are a long, long way away), secondly I want a lighter draw target bow (70 pound hunting bows are all I've seen in shops and I'm such a sissie I can't even draw them), thirdly I'm a lefty (and lefty bows are generally a special order). So I'm looking at numbers, specs, pictures and opinions.
> 
> All the forums are a great resource though, I've learned a lot in a short time. I also found This Site which helped a lot in explaining what's what in plain terms without all the marketing-bull that seems to smother everything these days.
> 
> I've been researching for weeks, got bow specifications and sales jargon coming out of my ears! I've come to the conclusion that all these product manufacturers have just one guy actually designing and developing the product and a whole department of 'creative writing' experts making up fancy proprietary trade-names for every little feature on the in thing he designs. They screw 2 bits together because it's cheaper to make it that way and then describe it as "AMD Advanced modular design with with Ultra-Fix(tm) technology" or they drill a big hole to lighten something and call it "Featuring AGS - the new patented Anti-Gravity-System for ultrafast accuracy"... sheesh... it's exhausting!!
> 
> That's why the forum discussions are so useful for getting past that stuff and hearing which one works better and why.
> 
> Anyway, I'm really glad to have found this community, hope to drop in often.
> 
> Grant


Have to agree. Great first post. Now you are going to have to improve. :wink:


----------



## spatan

*Welcome aboad Dude...theres always room for one more...*

HI bownarra, 

The archery world is a very competitive place, so naming something is important. there is also a huge variety of acceseries to choose from catering for every individual and price range. 
After all archery is a journey that one embarks on and to save us from becoming jaded there is always the next step in to advance ourselves and relieve us of our money inevitabley(not in a bad way though, most most of us need the fix:wink


We have a Red left hand PSE Mojo 60# on the rack. It was the top of the line in 2006/7. I am still shooting one today. I did Provisionally order a the new PSE Money maker but now will hold off to see the new 2009 range?(there were none available at the time of my interest and my Mojo was and still is working beautifully.

Enjoy the search and remember to get some one who knows to set you up and show you the right way to shoot( go onto the general archery forum and search "form" , Nuts & Bolts is the AT Guru on the subject.) 


Take care,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## bownarra

Thanks for the welcome guys!



spatan said:


> We have a Red left hand PSE Mojo 60# on the rack.
> ... I did Provisionally order a the new PSE Money maker but now will hold off to see the new 2009 range?(there were none available at the time of my interest) ...


Bummer! As I have no interest in hunting, the Moneymaker is what I had pretty-much decided on. It's flippen spendy though, I think when they named it 'moneymaker' PSE was looking at it more from their point of view than mine. And apparently it's considered to be the ugliest bow on the market. Funny that, when it's about the only bow on the market that's actually bow-shaped. I quite like the shape, but then I'm an architect so my aesthetic taste is probably a bit twisted.

What chance of finding 50# limbs for that Mojo? I'm a really skinny guy and I'm fairly certain I would shoot better at 40-50# rather than straining a poepstring shooting at 50-60#, particularly while I'm learning correct technique. I know how hard it can be to un-learn bad habits.



spatan said:


> ...and remember to get some one who knows to set you up and show you the right way to shoot


Yup, I think I'm in good hands here as far as a mentor goes, just need my own bow so I can shoot more than once a week (with a little borrowed bare Genesis). He also reckons I should shoot 40-50#.

bownarra


----------



## spatan

*Hi there again Bownarra....*

I will ask PSE for some 40-50# limbs if you like and convert this "Mojo 3D"into a straight Mojo, You won't look back. For two reasons the slightly slower Mojo with its 8" brace hieght is alot more shooter friendly than its twin the Mojo 3D. 

My original purchase was the 3D version and I set it up to shoot the bow hunter category but I never enjoyed it at all....So I converted it to the straight Mojo and set it up for the Freestyle category and have been very happy with that decision.

The other reason is cost...you will be able to set it up with very nice accessories and it will still be about R4000,00 cheaper than the Money Maker set up with all the essentials. The PSE Mojo that is being offered to you will essentially be brand new. The strings and limbs will have never been shot - unless you ask us to set it up for you.


Take care,

Spatan:cocktail:

PS we are not talking hunting at all here only a very pretty 2006/07 Red LH PSE Mojo 3D to be converted to a Mojo NH 40-50# _Target bow._


----------



## bownarra

Ja, ja, Spatan, I can just imagine you rubbing your hands together, digging around for all the old stuff to offload on the new guy :wink:

Just kidding, the mojo looks like it'll be just the ticket.

Had another good chat with your delightful wife today, I'm really looking forward to seeing the suggested package you guys come up with.

Later

bownarra


----------



## spatan

*ja I found it hanging in our store room..theres about ..six inches of dust on it..*

That will have to chip off it...:wink: :wink:now that was a joke... if the truth be told if it had been a right hand bow, we would not be chatting about it now. The Package that my "delightful wife" has put together includes awesome accessaries which will make the total package wieght in at a healthy 15000,00 or so thousand, the same package on a Money Maker will increase in price by what extra you will pay for that bow for not much more in delivery...yes those 12" limbs are arguably the best limbs PSE has ever produced but be that as it may.....

In my opinion you will not benefit as an archer any more for the extra 4000 to 5000 thousand you will spend on the bow(Money Maker setup the same). You can actually afford to set up the Mojo with less exciting equipment and still have a winner i.e opt for a nice pin sight rather than a Shibuya sight bracket and cartel scope, you could also down grade the stabilizer from 32" freestyle to a 12" hunter version.

We both have competed in the local and some national fita compititions in both styles and I believe the Mojo was designed to be set up freestyle...Having said that my partner whips my ass with pins so it all up to the wallet and the shooter mate. 

A left hand, anything in top end that has adjustable D/L and with new limbs is almost impossible to find. 

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan

*Have you recovered yet.....?*

or are you still on the floor out cold after hearing some prices? Only you can determine where you would like to enter the sport....Know this though you will have a serious amount of fun what ever you choose.

Even that Bare Genisis will work if set up with some cheap accessaries....


take care,


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushhat

*Long time no see Spatan*

Hi Spatan

I miss you guys at the club.Been busy with shift work,and shift always over laps with events you guys at the club plan.:darkbeer:

I still love flinging arrows,still love my baby (AR 35).:cocktail:

Hi to all the AT fans.:cocktail:Keep those arrows flying.:darkbeer:

Bushhat:darkbeer:


----------



## spatan

*We miss you too mate....*

We were at the range on Sunday ... the weather was hot but not windy so Hennie and I repaired and replaced butts. We had a picnic under the trees it was great... there were some new people that joined us so we had a excellent day.

We will slowly get more and more organized(club house etc etc)....the more people that attend the more fun it will be for all.

Have a great day,


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan

*BlACK HAWK ARCHERY NEWS.....*

Lindy and I will be away from the 18th to the 22nd of September 2008,

The Shop will still be open dering normal business hours so if you need any odds and ends do feel free to call in...


BLACK HAWK ARCHERY is celedrating her 3 birthday on the 18th and 19th of October 2008.....


We are planning a "achery campout" where all are welcome...for those that book early there are two self contained self-catering units available on site (other accommodation for those not wanting to camp can be arranged through Black hawk Archery) ...the rest of us are going to rough it...Tents and caravans are welcome...Ablutions will be rudamentry but available to everyone...

It will be two full days packed with archery activities where great sponcered prizers will be up[ for grabs.secret:for those that missed the south coast weekend you have bee warned:wink

more detials will follow....(check out our web site)



Hope to see you there....

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan

*Another "little cold spell"....*

We were going down the wild coast but cancelled due to poor weather forecast. Lindy, our Kids and I will go up to our farm and to start to put some Ideas together for the BHA campout and archery fun weekend. plenty to do in preperation for a wicked archery filled fun weekend.

for everyone else have a great one,

Spatan:cocktail:

PS I dont under stand why there are not more SA,ATers on today with the weather the way it is. :secret:I think we all work too hard?


----------



## spatan

*Right...this is where we are right now....*

We (PMB ARCHERY CLUB)has officially moved into our new club house... It still needs some "home comforts" fitted but I am sure our members will rally around and bring what ever useful odd and ends they have lying around there homes for us to use at our new spot. 

I guess the 18th and 19th will serve as a roof wetting as well:wink: We still gotta fit a toilet door to the ladies....:secret:We don't wont Dudes walking in...and going "er sorry I thought this was an "exibit":zip:"

We are really hoping people will grab some friends and a tent and come join us even if they are not archers yet....There is ample space and even if it rains we will have plenty to do, so there no need to be scaning the weather forecast..what do they know anyway??


WATCH THIS SPACE FOR UPDATES......

Spatan :cocktail:


----------



## Badger SA

Hi to all
My name is Paul, I currently live in Germany, I manage to get back there once a year for a hunt and visiting friends and family.

Its great to join this forum, and chat with fellow S Africans.

Cheers


----------



## Karoojager

Hallo Paul,

Herzlich willkommen hier im SA Archery Talk.


----------



## Badger SA

Thanks Karoojager


----------



## spatan

*JO ,mate how you doing.....?*

Welcome aboard Paul, good to meet you...Badger SA is an awesome cyber name cos you gotta be thick skinned and fiesty to operate successfully here on AT....

But seriously its great fun...What manner of machine do you wield?

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Badger SA

Thanks Spatan

I have an X-Force 6 , and just got an SS about a 2months ago, I am really happy with the family of PSE's :wink: 

I just wish I could do a bit more hunting with the bows, I chat to friends in Nelspruit and hear there are off hunting for the day or weekend, it drives me wild.

Later
Badger


----------



## spatan

*I also own the X Force 6"....*

And like you, I don't get to hunt as much as I would like..... it is a magic bow though. I was setting up a new Dream Season client this morning with his new bow and it was great to see him beaming from ear to ear after only a few shots. Man they are impressive... 

I have ordered 3 X force Dream season GX and 2 X force GX for starters.... It will be interesting to see how much better they actually are, compared to the 2007/08 models???

My wife comes from the Nelspriut/ White River area, I don't know the place that well though...We also have family living in Germany. Been there (to Berlin)once as the Wall was coming down.was cold but fun.

Our next big calander event will be the "Black hawk bash" we are busy arranging a famliy archery come social weekend so we can expand our friends base. I am so looking forward to renewing and making new friend at this time..


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Badger SA

Hi Spatan

I think it will be interesting to how different the feel of the news bows are?, they seem to have this new camo (Digital camo) thats should be interesting to see how that takes off. I have my eyes on the Bow madness bow  , but the problem with this sport is it is not cheap. 

The friend off mine lives behing Sudwala caves they have a huge farm, Plantations and a mill. and we often went hunting near Malelane at another friends farm. but the city(town) itself i dont know to well.

I had to bring a bit of SA to germany this is in our garden
http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk170/Badger018/Boma/IMG_4724.jpg
http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk170/Badger018/Boma/IMG_4721.jpg 
The only thing i need here is a potjie pot dstv so i can wtch the rugby then im set

I would love to move back to SA, But politically its a one mess up ( I have a better descrip  )  and that we all know .
I had a look at your website very nice :cocktail: , thats a nice bushy that Trevorr shot :darkbeer:

chat later

Badger


----------



## spatan

*It is as you say ..."comlicated"....*

Too much "power play" instead of getting down to the business of creating jobs and running the country properly....You also got to wonder why there is a US nuclear air craft carrier anchered up in our waters? Seems to me they shouldn't be wasting gas on "friendly"visits they know jolly well they can not afford it.

I like your little slice of Africa in your garden mate. I have a No 20 "falkirk" pot in my garden... great for potjie.

I did visit the Saldwala caves with my wife and kids some time ago they were very impressive as I recall.

Gotta go, must continue those BHA Birthday Bash plans.

So long, well catch up later then?


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## archer_nm

*Introduce*

Spatan, as you can see from my signature I am who I am glad to meet all of you from SA


----------



## spatan

*Welcome to our little piece of "cyberspace".....*

Good to meet you Squire, hope you will enjoy our company.

Would be nice if we could know some more about you...Like...Where do you come form, your favourite things? what you hold close to your heart? What makes you grim or miserable? What gets you going?

Again it is awesome to meet you, hope to have many hours of fun conversation with you.

Take care,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bee

hey spartan

how goes it with u...

many thanks for the weekend what an amazing venue

hope to have many more outings up there and hope to for kzns first bow lodge...

lets do it a spatan


----------



## spatan

*Thanks my friend....*

We had an awesome weekend. How are you faring with you new draw length?
You need to start preparing for the Kzn Indoor champs. set your bow down and start practicing those 18m shots, the spot must be no bigger than a 20c piece.

To all those that came out to the farm to join us. We hope you had as much fun as we did. I believe this last weekend was the start of many good things to come, for those that want a day or weekend out in the freash air away for the regular hum-drum of life in the city. 

Thank you once again to all for their loyalty and moral support in our endevours to make archery as accessable to the whole family as possible. It is a fantastic way to enhance the life for the whole family not to mention the frienships that can be forged out of freindly competition.

To all those that missed out ,...maybe next time we will beale to enjoy your company too??


spatan:cocktail:


----------



## urabus

pictures.....where are the pics????? yeah.....the kzn indoors in 2 weeks


----------



## spatan

KZN Indoor champs are apon us again... 18 September, rally your men... The battle will be commensed on the hour of 9, so ner you tary... and beware of the treachery at hand ...look to your equipment ... it would be a pity for you to be found wanting.... 


"The next time you see the Spatan extend his hand....there will be a bow in't.....so look to your loyalties "friend".......... " 



Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## BosKlong

Dag sê manne en minnine.

Stephan du Plessis hier, ek het 'n hut in die Tsitsikamma bos, het my eerste proper boog gekoop Desember laas jaar alhoewel ek al lankal een begeer.
Het hom nog nie bloed maak proe nie maar is hard aan die oefen juis daarvoor.

Lekker om hier deel te kan wees.

Groette.


----------

